# Bombed by the master Shuckins....again!?!?



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like Shuckins forgot that he already got me once! but now he had to go and bomb me one more time for good measure. here is the damage




All great sticks. i dont know what else to say. Thanks again Ron!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Them's some tasty lookin smokes! What's in the tube?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Padron 1926! :dr Awesome hit as always Ron!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Great hit Ron!!! Picking on my friend Joe is not kosher. :mischief:


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome hit by one hell of a bomb master!!!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

hell of a bomb. nice hit!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Ron just doesnt know how to leave people alone. LOL. Great one.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great looking bomb joe!
only thing is...i didn't send it!

i have been out of tubes and garbage pail kid cards for a while.

me thinks someone has bombed you disguised as me...


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Oh SNAP!!opcorn:


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

shuckins said:


> great looking bomb joe!
> only thing is...i didn't send it!
> 
> i have been out of tubes and garbage pail kid cards for a while.
> ...


And so the plot thickens.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

shuckins said:


> great looking bomb joe!
> only thing is...i didn't send it!
> 
> i have been out of tubes and garbage pail kid cards for a while.
> ...


That's awesome


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

shuckins said:


> me thinks someone has bombed you disguised as me...


Wow, that's some nerve. Curious to see who the real bomber turns out to be.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

You make it sound as if you're the culprit. I can tell in the tone of your post. :spy:


Brettanomyces said:


> Wow, that's some nerve. Curious to see who the real bomber turns out to be.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

atllogix said:


> You make it sound as if you're the culprit. I can tell in the tone of your post. :spy:


No, wasn't me. Those are nicer sticks than I buy, and my one and only Shuckins Bomb card is guarding my humble stash.:smoke2:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

We'll have to see if your alibi checks out. You're not off the list quite yet.


Brettanomyces said:


> No, wasn't me. Those are nicer sticks than I buy, and my one and only Shuckins Bomb card is guarding my humble stash.:smoke2:


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

shuckins said:


> great looking bomb joe!
> only thing is...i didn't send it!
> 
> i have been out of tubes and garbage pail kid cards for a while.
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone faked a Shuckins bomb? mg: That may be the craziest/dumbest for their mailbox thing I've seen since Mr. Dave! My guess is Trilobyte....


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

This is getting good!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Smells like a Wombat was up to no good...

Great sticks...very nice cover up whoever you were. LOL

Back track the DC...if there is one on the box.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I think it was Shuckins... he's just trying to be tricky.

Like he would ever run out of tubes...


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm curious did it have the same return address as a genuine shukins bomb.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I wager it was Brad. He just bombed me and blamed Kevin. I think Joe should retaliate against Brad immediately.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my oh my, i was sat thinking oh my oh my.. now we have a shuckins imposter lmao.. great job Mr Imposter


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

He's seriously gonna hurt someone one of these days.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery, so I'm sure Ron won't mind this.


Zilla on the other hand is going to be PISSED!

good luck whoever you are


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ron is a madman that can not be reasoned with...I actually think that Zilla might be the more level headed of the two...nicely done Ron!


----------

